# Game Thread (12/3): Magic @ Warriors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Orlando Magic (15-4) @ Golden State Warriors (9-7)
Date: Monday, December 3
Time: 10:30 pm ET

*Links/Game/Etc.:*
NBA.com: Orlando Magic
NBA.com: Magic Game Notes
NBA.com: Orlando Magic Baseline Blog


_Veteran Sentinel reporter Brian Schmitz brings you the latest Orlando Magic news and insider information, both at home and on the road. (more)_
Orlando Sentinel

 
_WDBO Sports Director Scott Anez has seen, or listened to, every Orlando Magic game ever played! Scott began his career covering the Magic's first season in 1989 and is known as the Voice of the Magic Fan in Orlando. Scott has hosted Orlando's highest rated sports talk show, Inside Magic, for 15 years. He also serves as the Host for the Magic Radio Network, he has backed up David Steele on Magic TV and serves as a guest on Jeep Midnight Magic. Scott shares his unique take on what's going on at Two Magic Place and beyond with ANEZ SEZ. Read more of Scott's previous blogs at http://580wdbo.com. _

NBA.com Game Info
CBS.Sportsline GameCenter
ESPN.com Scoreboard

*Television:*
















SunSports | NBALP

*Radio:*








WDBO 580 | Spanish Radio: AM 1030 WONQ

*Probable Starters:*
Orlando Magic:




































J. Nelson K. Bogans H. Turkoglu R. Lewis D. Howard 

<pre>
Player GM GS MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Nelson 18 18 30.1 12.0 .455 .292 .800 4.3 5.9 1.1 0.1 2.6 2.3
Bogans 19 19 31.1 9.7 .393 .368 .800 4.1 1.7 0.7 0.1 0.8 2.4
Turkoglu 19 19 36.5 18.6 .438 .376 .777 6.3 4.1 1.0 0.3 2.6 2.7
Lewis 19 19 39.1 19.1 .450 .392 .855 5.2 2.6 1.1 0.2 2.1 2.6
Howard 19 19 38.1 23.5 .615 .000 .608 14.6 1.4 0.7 2.8 3.3 3.5
</pre>

Golden State Warriors:




































B. Davis M. Ellis S. Jackson A. Harrington A. Biedrins

*Reserves:*
Orlando Magic











































K. Dooling M. Evans C. Arroyo J. Redick B. Cook A. Foyle
<pre>
Player GM MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Dooling 17 18.0 7.3 .446 .292 .972 1.2 1.5 0.4 0.1 0.7 1.9
Evans 5 17.5 6.6 .400 .214 .667 2.8 0.4 0.8 0.2 0.4 1.4
Arroyo 17 19.0 5.2 .380 .333 .786 1.7 3.9 0.5 0.0 1.1 1.0
Redick 8 7.4 3.4 .526 .444 .750 0.3 0.3 0.1 0.0 0.1 1.1
Cook 6 6.2 2.5 .400 .333 .000 0.8 0.7 0.0 0.5 0.3 1.0
Foyle 19 9.5 2.4 .432 .000 .467 3.3 0.1 0.2 0.7 0.5 1.2
****
Garrity 9 13.2 2.6 .313 .188 .000 2.0 0.8 0.2 0.0 0.9 1.4
Augustine 7 4.4 1.4 .833 .000 .000 1.0 0.1 0.3 0.1 0.4 0.6
</pre>

Golden State Warriors:




































M. Barnes
K. Azubuike
D.J. Mbenga
A. Croshere
T. Hudson

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#3399FF" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Magic*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Warriors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 23.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Baron Davis 23.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 14.6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Andris Biedrins 10.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jameer Nelson 5.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Baron Davis 8.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Rashard Lewis 1.1</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Baron Davis 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 2.8</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andris Biedrins 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard .615</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andris Biedrins .631</td></tr><tr align=center><td>J.J. Redick .444</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Al Harrington .421</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Keyon Dooling .972</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Troy Hudson 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Orlando Magic</td><td>15-4</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>8-9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Charlotte Bobcats</td><td>6-9</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>Atlanta Hawks</td><td>6-9</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>4-12</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. Boston Celtics</td><td>14-2</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>2. Orlando Magic</td><td>15-4</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Detroit Pistons</td><td>11-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Toronto Raptors</td><td>9-8</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Cleveland Cavs</td><td>9-9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Indiana Pacers</td><td>9-9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. New Jersey Nets</td><td>8-9</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. Washington Wizards</td><td>8-9</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>7-8</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Charlotte Bobcats</td><td>6-9</td><td>7.5</td></table>

*Last Game:*
Date: December 2, 2007
Result: Orlando Magic 104 - Los Angeles Lakers 97
Notes: Dwight Howard had 17 pts, 8 boards, and 5 blocks. Rashard Lewis had 18 pts and 7 assists. Hedo Turkoglu had 14 pts, 10 boards, and 7 assists. Orlando's bench scored 42 pts. Keyon Dooling had 14 pts, 4 boards, and 7 assists. Mo Evans had 9 pts, 7 boards, and 3 steals. Adonal Foyle had 8 pts, 7 boards, and 3 blocks. J.J. Redick contributed 8 pts and Brian Cook added a 3 pt basket.

*Game Notes:*
Carlos Arroyo will miss his 2nd straight game as he's attending his ailing daughter.

Warriors Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Can the Orlando Magic dictate the tempo of this game on the second of back-to-back road games? Long story short - that's how I see the Magic winning this game. 

Warriors, after an 0-6 start, now find themselves 2 games above .500, for 2nd place in the Pacific Division. Since serving a 7-game suspension, Stephen Jackson has lead the Warriors to an 8-1 record, including their current 6-game winning streak.

Mickael Pietrus got hurt in tonight's 109-96 win over the Sonics. Other than that, the Warriors regular rotation of players looks to be healthy (and in the case of Baron Davis, relatively rested, as he only played 30 minutes in this game). 

Want to enlighten some of us Warriors fans on the Magic? Come jump into the discussion on the Warriors thread for this game as well!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From Game Notes:

<nobr>*TONIGHT'S OPPONENT: *</nobr>
*Dec. 3 @ Golden State (Oakland, CA): *Orlando is 21-16 all-time vs. Golden State (13-5 at home, 8-11 on the road) during the regular season, including 1-1 last season...Orlando has won 10 of the last 15 meetings and 17 of the last 25 games in the series overall...The Magic have won 12 of the last 14 meetings in Orlando and four of the last seven at Golden State...Adonal Foyle spent the first 10 seasons of his NBA career (641 games) with the Warriors, leaving as their all-time leader in blocked shots (1,140)...GM Otis Smith played in 137 games with the Warriors, then was a member of the Golden State front office for four seasons...Assistant GM Dave Twardzik was the Warriors' GM from 1995-97...For last season's stats and Magic career numbers 
vs. Golden State, see p. 249 of the media guide. 
*BEST ALL-TIME SCORING PERFORMANCE VS. WARRIORS: 49 pts., Terry Catledge (@ Golden State, 1-13-90) 
BEST ALL-TIME SCORING PERFORMANCE VS. MAGIC: 40 pts., Latrell Sprewell (@ Golden State, 12-16-94) 

**THIS DATE IN MAGIC HISTORY * DECEMBER 3... 
*_December 3, 1999 -_ The Magic make their first ever appearance at the Pepsi Center a positive one, as they defeat the Denver Nuggets, 112-110. Six Magic players top double-figures in scoring, led by Darrell Armstrong's 20. 
_December 3, 1997 -_ The Magic face former coach Brian Hill for the first time and record a 101-97 victory at Vancouver._ 
December 3, 1994 -_ Nick Anderson passes Scott Skiles on the Magic's most games played list with 385.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We should stop Baron Davis...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Davis/Ellis/Barnes/Jackson/Harrington for the Warriors


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Magic shooting good early.. 18-9 Magic. Jameer has 8 pts


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Baron missed a wide open layup, so there had to be a foul on Dwight....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mo Evans scoring at will tonight!


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Another bs foul on Dwight.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

wtf warriors, I betted on you guys even though im a suns fan, make some shots suckers...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

tight game...we need some shots from Hedo and Lewis!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dwight with a sick block! but call'd for goaltending........HEDO! ahhhhhh lol @ Don Nelson


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

another BS phantom call for Davis.....


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't even have the words for that tech....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What an insane ****ing game.

Worst technical call I have ever seen... ever. Make-up call on Lewis' drive though so it works out I guess.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Does GS have a coach? Sure don't look like it. 

Their style of play is fun but nobody can honestly believe that is a good long-term style. Crazy. They will look atrocious for 5 mins then score 12 points in 1 minute.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4 pt lead with 2.5 left in OT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final (OT): Magic 123 - Warriors 117










The Magic escaped the road trip with a victory in overtime.. they dont play til Friday..


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Great game. I didn't think we'd win this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is time to consider this team is pretty much for real. 16-4 and 11-2 on the road is just plain excellent.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

What a win!!!
Congratulations guys!
Bogans and Jameer had a great games for us, Dwight should reduce his turnovers...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Babir said:


> What a win!!!
> Congratulations guys!
> Bogans and Jameer had a great games for us, Dwight should reduce his turnovers...


In fairness I think 2 of those were offensive and 2 were 3 second calls .... the rest was the utter chaos GS creates ... that and the crazy hacking triple teams every time he got the ball down low.

Dwight was clearly tired and frustrated but still managed to contribute with 23 rebs and 7 blocks ... very nice.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JNice said:


> In fairness I think 2 of those were offensive and 2 were 3 second calls .... the rest was the utter chaos GS creates ... that and the crazy hacking triple teams every time he got the ball down low.
> 
> Dwight was clearly tired and frustrated but still managed to contribute with 23 rebs and 7 blocks ... very nice.


Yep that's what I saw.. 23 boards and 7 blocks.. 18 pts too.. still amazing!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I thought Dwight looked tired last game ... more so tonight. Amazing he had 23 rebounds because I swear he had his hands on at least 10-12 more that he usually grabs but just didn't get to tonight. If he were fresh he could have had 30 rebounds tonight.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Orlando Magic: I'm sold. Big time.

To come through, withstand the Warriors run in the 4th, only to come back, get the game into OT (despite a bull**** "T" on Howard) - you earned a tough one tonight. 

Don't come back to Oakland anytime soon.

Seriously, you guys make it hard to score in the paint. Howard has become a dominant presence in the paint on BOTH ends - and your perimeter players were hitting big time shot after shot. 

Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

bruindre said:


> Orlando Magic: I'm sold. Big time.
> 
> To come through, withstand the Warriors run in the 4th, only to come back, get the game into OT (despite a bull**** "T" on Howard) - you earned a tough one tonight.
> 
> ...


:clap2: - someone with a good attitude

That was one crazy *** game. I thought for sure there at the end of regulation Orlando was done.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

JNice said:


> :clap2: - someone with a good attitude
> 
> That was one crazy *** game. I thought for sure there at the end of regulation Orlando was done.


You know, despite Baron having a horrible game, I figured if the W's didn't win in regulation, they'd be done in the OT, having to play a full 5 minutes w/out him. 4 Warriors turnovers didn't help, either.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The reason Howard had 9 turnovers tonight was because 2 or 3 were 3 second violations, which Howard seems to get called for the fastest by the refs in the entire league. He was also hacked a bunch of times that led to a turnover that should have been a foul. From what I saw, he only had 3 or 4 legit turnovers, but whatever. The Magic got the win.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

By the way, any one else notice how stupid that one Warrior's announcer sounded? He basically trashed Howard and said he can only score on dunks and put backs, plus if he had to take a center in the draft #1 he would take Yao over Howard. Either this guy had never seen Howard play before or he is an ignorant guy all together when it comes to basketball. I mean Howard didn't have his best game tonight, but give me a break.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

anyone else think that the most impressive part about this game was our role players?

honestly... i didn't think turk and shard did anything impressive... and dwight looked a bit tired during the last game of their 5 game road trip.

turk was taking dumb shots, and couldn't seem to get anything going.. especially late in the game.

shard contributed throughout the game and had his "moments".. but all in all didn't play 120 million dollar basketball from start to finish (although his clutchness was extremely great).

dwight was all around solid... and had a good game, but definitely played better during the previous games on this road trip.



to my point... everyone and i mean everyone knows how great shard, turk, and dwight are... but is anyone else impressed with the depth that didn't really seem there at the beginning of the season?

with guys like dooling, bogans, nelson, garrity, foyle, cook, evans (both have proved thus far to have been a good decision for this season) and even arroyo playing so well... well you get the picture. when cook and evans start to really develop into the offense that SVG has put in place, i don't see why we aren't one the best team in the east.:eek8: there are only a couple teams in the east that are even above .500

it's a real credit to SVG and the changes he's made. he's gotten max potential out of the whole team and i just hope that he can keep it up and stay injury free.


boston has had a soft schedule and won't start their dreary road trips until after x-mas, while the magic have been well traveled and are tops in the league. detroit still has a great team in place and IMO will always be the true enemy 


i know it's early and i'm probably getting ahead of myself... but there is definitely something special in place, which almost seems really scary to say after all these years of losing...






:worthy: DWIGHT HOWARD


----------



## JRJRJR (Apr 22, 2003)

Baron Davis - here's a little Jameer for you.


----------

